# Big Bud Tractor



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

April 4 in Jamestown, ND this Big Bud Tractor goes under the gavel.

Regards, Mike

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oC0cJvSLVMs#t=45


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

That tractor would look good on your place VOL


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

That thing is like new. It is just money, you can't take it with when you die. I think it would pull a rake anyway....


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Nieghbor has one like it.He doesn't use it a lot.I think he bought it just to have it,lol.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Nz


kyfred said:


> That tractor would look good on your place VOL


That's funny Fred. Would be handy to pull a gang of sub-soilers. A fella could cover a lot of ground in short order.

You coming this way this spring Fred?

Regards, Mike.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> Nieghbor has one like it.He doesn't use it a lot.I think he bought it just to have it,lol.


Next time I'm by your way Cy, we gotta go look at that thing!


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

We might be VOL this is the week, wife is on spring break.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

kyfred said:


> We might be VOL this is the week, wife is on spring break.


Come by if you in the area Fred.

Regards, Mike


----------

